# I FINALLY WILL OWN MY DREAMCAR !



## tdiboy4 (Aug 26, 2004)

Hello out there everyone . I currently own a '00 golf TDI & when my wife & I bought for her a Passat a couple of yrs.ago we decided that when done paying , I would buy / look for an Allroad to replace my Golf , well........ i bookedmarked Allroads on ebay since then & kept browsing & when I saw this one http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...73160 W/ 1 yr. left on the Passat we decided to go for it . So after all the paperworks been handled now all that's left is transporting so approx. T- 1 wk. & counting ! One MINOR thing was a spall scrape/ nick on the right rear plastic wheelwell ......this should be an easy & (I hope ) inexpensive fix ?


----------



## BeechSierra (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: I FINALLY WILL OWN MY DREAMCAR ! (tdiboy4)*

We consider our '02 allroad the best car we have ever owned. For performance, value, features, and driving characteristics we just don't think it can be beaten.
We're just hoping that Audi imports the next generation of allroads to the USA as our has 88k miles!
Congratulations and enjoy!


----------



## THE STEVE (Jul 21, 2005)

Congrats man! 
I can't wait till I find my AllRoad!... I want one pretty much the same as yours but in a manual... and on the west coast....


----------



## zuma (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (THE STEVE)*

Congrats! Just picked ours up on Thursday. Only got around to washing today (shame) Wife loves it - I adore it. This was a good decision! 
Pics coming


----------



## tdiboy4 (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: (zuma)*

Yeah I wanted a 6 speed but not very many out there W/ low mileage . That would bee cool for cruisin' in the mountains . When we went to Denver a couple of yrs ago ....they were allover the place . Salesman called to tell me that it will go on the transport truck this Thurs . & then 3-5 days from there !


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (tdiboy4)*

congrats....I love mine...it's 6-speed..








AR's are gettin pretty popular these days.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (diive4sho)*

congrats on the new car!!
i'm looking to buy an allroad too. only if i can find one between $15K-17K with fairly low miles. i hate being a student.
i drive an A3 back in europe and had driven couple of allroads. love those fenders and biturbo. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

